# West Midlands Cruise Down To EvenTT13



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi All,
Anyone interested in meeting up to cruise down to EvenTT13 this year?

There has already been some interested parties on another thread wanting to meet at Hopwood services which is around half hour drive from Gaydon, just wondered if anybody wants to meet up near the Cannock area beforehand and then on to Hopwood ?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm a definite for Hopwood mate 

John


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Not 100% sure on going at the moment but hopefully will sort a ticket out over the weekend once I can firm my plans up. If so, no problem going to Hopwood in a "mini" cruise of two. I'll let you know for definite soon.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Templar you would make a great rep!!!!
If it is not raining I will be at Hopwood.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Okey dokey, Hopwood for deffo for any interested parties, Forrest..we'll see how things pan out with your arrangements and anyone else reasonably local for a pre get together mini cruise onto Hopwood.

Any other comments and/or suggestions drop a post on here :wink:


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Templar said:


> Okey dokey, Hopwood for deffo for any interested parties, Forrest..we'll see how things pan out with your arrangements and anyone else reasonably local for a pre get together mini cruise onto Hopwood.
> 
> Any other comments and/or suggestions drop :wink:


Hi I can make Hopwood too 

Dave.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Templar you would make a great rep!!!!
> If it is not raining I will be at Hopwood.


Hiya Phil, 
Thanks for the compliment. It would give me loads of pleasure if I'm honest but my time is spread quite thin with my hobby and work and I like to be totally committed if I'm going to do something. Wouldn't like it diluted, but it has got me thinking if I'm honest.

Fingers crossed for fair weather 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> Not 100% sure on going at the moment but hopefully will sort a ticket out over the weekend once I can firm my plans up. If so, no problem going to Hopwood in a "mini" cruise of two. I'll let you know for definite soon.


Hello fella, how are things panning out, you going to be up for EvenTT13. Can you remember who met up at Cannock last year ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Not 100% sure on going at the moment but hopefully will sort a ticket out over the weekend once I can firm my plans up. If so, no problem going to Hopwood in a "mini" cruise of two. I'll let you know for definite soon.
> ...


Aye up chap

Not sure on plans yet, so can't commit I'm afraid. I met up with lordg (Neil) and Ganxster but haven't seen them on the forum for a while, Neil's car is still up for sale I think so don't think they will heading down.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > forest said:
> ...


That's a shame, thought Neil was well into his TT 

Just give me a shout if you fancy meeting up beforehand, failing that bud can all meet up at Hopwood. Looks like there'll be a few collecting there.

Hopwood will be the on route cruise down from the north for all interested parties. Meet up between 9-9.30 and leave 9.30 sharp to be at Gaydon for 10.00


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> Just give me a shout if you fancy meeting up beforehand, failing that bud can all meet up at Hopwood. Looks like there'll be a few collecting there.
> 
> Hopwood will be the on route cruise down from the north for all interested parties. Meet up between 9-9.30 and leave 9.30 sharp to be at Gaydon for 10.00


I'll let you know one way or another


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Can I join a cruise if anyone is going to Gaydon this will be my first Audi meet.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

rossored said:


> Can I join a cruise if anyone is going to Gaydon this will be my first Audi meet.


Yeah sure why not. Can either meet up near the motorway in the cannock area if you're localish or like several others are at Hopwood park services between 9-9.30. It's around 30 mins from there to Gaydon where EvenTT13 is being held.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Only in Rugeley !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cannock services for me and then on to Hopwood to meet the rest..
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Cannock services for me and then on to Hopwood to meet the rest..
> Steve


Cannock services...can't quite picture where they are off the top of my head but I'm happy enough to meet up there. What time did you have in mind ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Cannock services for me and then on to Hopwood to meet the rest..
> ...


OK, I've just booked my ticket so will meet up with you guys for the cruise down to Hopwood. I'm guessing Steve is talking about Hilton Park services just after J11 on M6.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Hilton..yup I know that. Glad you can make it. There's another guy Rossored from Rugeley looking at coming down with us.

What time did you set off from here last year, about 8.00 am ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> Hilton..yup I know that. Glad you can make it. There's another guy Rossored from Rugeley looking at coming down with us.
> 
> What time did you set off from here last year, about 8.00 am ?


It's about 30 mins to Hopwood from Hilton Park, so would aim to leave at least 8:30 at the latest, maybe a bit earlier to allow for a coffee at Hopwood, something like 8:15


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

8.15 it is then.
Might do a recky beforehand, look for a good visible spot to meet unless you can suggest one.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Where's Hopwood ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

rossored said:


> Where's Hopwood ?


M5 onto the M42, Hop wood park services is just off Junc 2.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> 8.15 it is then.
> Might do a recky beforehand, look for a good visible spot to meet unless you can suggest one.


I'll be joining at J11, the services are between there and M54. Let me know which direction you are coming from and we can tie up if you like


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds ok to me !!!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > 8.15 it is then.
> ...


Hilton Park services heading for M6 south, Birmingham.
Same for you too Steve ?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Starting to look like a nice convoy 

John


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just bought our tickets for the event. Can i join your cruise? I won't be in a TT though.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah sure, everyone is welcome. 8)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'll be at hopwood just before 9

Avus coupe, TT number plate

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Templar said:


> Yeah sure, everyone is welcome. 8)


Thanks, see you at Hopwood services at about 9am.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Sound..anyone else from north of the midlands are more than welcome to meet at either of these 2 places at the times posted 8)


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm going to be staying in the Rugeley area that weekend and I'm planning to attend, so could join the convoy down somewhere near Cannock. What time were you planning to get together in the Cannock area?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

tim_s said:


> I'm going to be staying in the Rugeley area that weekend and I'm planning to attend, so could join the convoy down somewhere near Cannock. What time were you planning to get together in the Cannock area?


The idea is to leave Hilton Park services (heading towards m6 south bound direction) at 8.30ish, so meet up between 8-8.30 being as there is a couple of people intending to start from there.
Hilton Park services is probs 10-15 mins from Cannock town centre. 8)


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Templar said:


> tim_s said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to be staying in the Rugeley area that weekend and I'm planning to attend, so could join the convoy down somewhere near Cannock. What time were you planning to get together in the Cannock area?
> ...


Cool, I know the one - I'll try and get there for 8:00ish.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking like a nice mini cruise for the first leg, looking forward to it


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

So, how many are we looking at for meeting up at Hilton Services ?


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm meeting at Hilton and looking forward to it !!!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hilton for me if I can make it there..
Steve


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> Hilton for me if I can make it there..
> Steve


I'm sure you could catch them up if you miss them Steve... :roll:

You better de-bag the helmets just in case :wink:

John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be leaving from the Warwick Hilton around eight if anyone wants to get there far too early


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Templar said:


> So, how many are we looking at for meeting up at Hilton Services ?


It's a tad north of me but what the heck, I'll be there at 8 if I can join up too


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

May-Z said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > So, how many are we looking at for meeting up at Hilton Services ?
> ...


You're more than welcome.
There's always Hopwood Park services at 9ish if that's easier for you ? That's where we're heading to next.


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Templar said:


> May-Z said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Nice one, I'm coming from Shropshire so I'll do the A5 and come south from J12


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll aim for 8 ish, only about 10 mins away for me


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hopwood at 9 for me, this going to be quite a convoy 

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Duggy said:


> Hopwood at 9 for me, this going to be quite a convoy
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can people make sure they get plenty of photos please


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hopwood at 9 for me, this going to be quite a convoy
> ...


Yep


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi all, I know Hilton Services isn't a big place but if we have an idea of where about to meet on the car park it may help a little. 
I've been having a look on Google maps and there appears to be a nice little car park area to the left by the trees as you drive in. May I suggest we meet there ?

At Hopwood its one big square car park shouldn't be difficult to see other members but might be best to pick a spot, say to the right as you drive in and towards the rear.

look forward to seeing you all.

Just for starters as I don't know many members,
I have a black mk2 roadster on a 58 plate. Names Jason.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Jason.

I've a black coupe also on a 58 plate !!!!

John/rossored


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cool, should help identify each other 

Never met Steve (V6RUL) but you wont mistake his car. Forrest has a black mk1 roadster if im not mistaken.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sorry guys, but things beyond my control won't allow me to make it this year.
Steve


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Would have loved to have come along to this, but so busy with the new house just cannot spare the time. 
Roll on retierment so I have a bit more time for things I could get to do!
P.S Looks like you are going to have a great day with the weather!!! Shame for the tintop chaps though. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Would have loved to have come along to this, but so busy with the new house just cannot spare the time.
> Roll on retierment so I have a bit more time for things I could get to do!
> P.S Looks like you are going to have a great day with the weather!!! Shame for the tintop chaps though. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Pity you couldn't make it Phil but there'll be other meets. 
Yeah, fingers crossed the weather gods look favourably on us all tomorrow and get some wind in our hair. 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Sorry guys, but things beyond my control won't allow me to make it this year.
> Steve


No worries Steve, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> Sorry guys, but things beyond my control won't allow me to make it this year.
> Steve


Sorry to here that Steve, hope its nothing serious

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Duggy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, but things beyond my control won't allow me to make it this year.
> ...


Not a biggie, but my hands are tied
Steve


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve,

That's a shame, see you soon

Phil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pity, as it looks like a good day tomoz.
All have fun and take lots of pics.
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well it looks like a good start to the day guys and gals. Look forward to meeting you on route.

Jase


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

See you at 9

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

At Hilton park, see you at hopwood soon


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good turn out at Hilton this morning, was a pleasure to meet you all today. 
Ohh, and non of us got lost on route. Result. 8)

Jase.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

The Hopwood crew, nice to meet all of you 



















John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Duggy said:


> The Hopwood crew, nice to meet all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was nice to meet you Duggy. Nice steady cruise down to the event too, with the Hop wood/Hilton massive....haha

How did your lads pics come out by the way, going to take a while to get through that lot I imagine ?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > The Hopwood crew, nice to meet all of you
> ...


I don't have Matthew again until Tuesday, I'll go through them then and add to the thread 

John


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

It was nice to meet everyone today !!!!!!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

rossored said:


> It was nice to meet everyone today !!!!!!!


Think we all had a good time. Does make it a little easier with a pre event meet.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Where's the next meet Jason?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

rossored said:


> Where's the next meet Jason?


Well John, We have a local rep called Olivia but we do not here much from her tbh. 
The next biggie if I'm not wrong is AITP5, Audi's In The Park on the 11th Aug. Northampton way so not far from Gaydon where we were today. 
Forrest and I were both at AITP4 last year at the TTOC stand and was a good day out.

Check the link below.

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Good to meet you guys today


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Good to meet you guys today


I'm pretty hopeless if I'm honest, did we meet today ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Good to meet everyone today, enjoyed the mini cruise down. Not had chance to look at any pics yet. Good to put some faces to names.
Catch up again soon


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Templar,

I said hello to lots of people as they queued for the brief for the track.

Phil


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> I said hello to lots of people as they queued for the brief for the track.


I was the little fella with the blue stripy T-shirt and jeans. Were you the guy in the red T-shirt who came over to the small group at the 11.30 run just before the briefing ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> rossored said:
> 
> 
> > It was nice to meet everyone today !!!!!!!
> ...


Good to catch up again jase and mrs jase, good day had by all me thinks


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

What about the GTI thing at Stratford next week anyone going ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

rossored said:


> What about the GTI thing at Stratford next week anyone going ?


Forgot about that one..not going to be able to make it unfortunately


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Templar said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > The Hopwood crew, nice to meet all of you
> ...


Yeah it was good to meet you guys and to put faces to forum names  although I did feel somewhat slightly underwhelmed when the cameras came out at Hilton though :-|

Nice steady cruise down to Gayford too which was pretty cool. I was wondering what people thought when they pass us, "Oh look there's a nice looking TT I've always wanted one of those, oh and another, and another and another AND another." lolz

I have some good pics but I'm away from a PC all week, I uploaded them all to my iPad but can't figure out how to post them yet without using a.n.other site first. Maybe I could PM a couple to someone and they post them for me?
Looking forward to EvenT14 already 

Regards,
MayZ


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

May-Z said:


> Yeah it was good to meet you guys and to put faces to forum names  although I did feel somewhat slightly underwhelmed when the cameras came out at Hilton though :-|
> 
> Nice steady cruise down to Gayford too which was pretty cool. I was wondering what people thought when they pass us, "Oh look there's a nice looking TT I've always wanted one of those, oh and another, and another and another AND another." lolz
> 
> ...


Good to meet you yesterday, was a good cruise down. I just replied on the other thread about uploading, not sure if it helps


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep always a pleasure to meet new members and that's what these events are all about.

I'll pm you with my email addy and will see if I can get them posted for you.

Jase.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> May-Z said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it was good to meet you guys and to put faces to forum names  although I did feel somewhat slightly underwhelmed when the cameras came out at Hilton though :-|
> ...


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

forest said:


> May-Z said:
> 
> 
> > I just replied on the other thread about uploading, not sure if it helps


Yes it did thanks


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> How did you get on with your photo collection Iain, get many taken in the end ?


Not had chance to look yet, I'll try and get something sorted during the week, I'm a bit tied up most of this week though


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Good to meet everyone yesterday - it was great fun to cruise down together. There were some great-looking TT's in immaculate condition.

John, I couldn't find you when I was about to leave, so headed off - sorry if you were waiting around for me at the end. 

Hope to meet some of you again soon. I will try to make it to ADI and, if possible, I might get up to GTI this weekend, but I will be travelling from London, not from Rugeley, so there won't be much of a mini-cruise going on.


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice shots, nothin wrong with that camera :wink:


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

forest said:


> Nice shots, nothin wrong with that camera :wink:


Size isn't important it's what I do with it I'm told :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

May-Z said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots, nothin wrong with that camera :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Always nice to see photos of the day. The wife and I had a great time and was a pleasure to meet up and cruise down to Gaydon with like minded enthusiasts.

Lets see if we can put a cruise together in the near future to say the Black Mountains or somewhere similar.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd be up for that Jason !!!!


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

How about a North Wales trip? There are some amazing roads up there and it's pretty easy to get over there from the Midlands. Brecons/Black Mountains are mostly a day trip IMO... but either way, it'd be something I'd be up for - just need to plan to be up at my parents' place that weekend.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a good start. Will check some routes out and see what dates we can schedule.


----------

